# Kernel Modul VHCI HCD

## Kunigunde

Hallo,

ich wollte den Client f[r USBIP ausprobieren, scheitere aber an dem VHCI HCD Modul. Dieses Modul wird nicht gefunden.

Ich benutye die Gentoo-sourcen fuer den Kernel und bin bei Version 2.6.36. In den Kernel sourcen habe ich habe ich dieses

Modul gefunden /linux/drivers/staging/usbip

im .config vom Kernel habe ich die VHCI option nicht gefunden, geschwiege im Menu.

Wie erstelle ich das VHCI Modul?

/Kuni

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Kunigunde (Hehe, so hiess einst unsere beste Kuh im Stall  :Wink:  )

Nutze die Suchfunktion im menuconfig, diese kannst du mit einem Slash "/" aufrufen. Wenn du dort nach "VHCI" suchst erhältst du unter anderem: 

```
Symbol: USB_IP_VHCI_HCD [=n]

Type  : tristate

Prompt: USB IP client driver

  Defined at drivers/staging/usbip/Kconfig:16 

  Depends on: STAGING [=n] && !STAGING_EXCLUDE_BUILD [=n] && USB_IP_COMMON [=n]

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Staging drivers (STAGING [=n])

         -> Exclude Staging drivers from being built (STAGING_EXCLUDE_BUILD [=n])

          -> USB IP support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_IP_COMMON [=n])
```

 (ist hier aus dem 2.6.37er Kernel)

----------

## Kunigunde

[quote="Josef.95"]Hi Kunigunde (Hehe, so hiess einst unsere beste Kuh im Stall  :Wink:  )

da schau einer hin:-)

>Nutze die Suchfunktion im menuconfig, diese kannst du mit einem Slash "/" aufrufen. Wenn du dort nach "VHCI" suchst erhältst 

Super, das wusste ich nicht, weil ich meistens aus bequemlichkeit Gconfig nutze. Aber es ist immer besser: Back to the roots.

>du unter anderem: [code]Symbol: USB_IP_VHCI_HCD [=n]

schon eingebaut kompiliert und funktioniert. Perfekt!!

Danke

/Kuni

----------

